# Gracie and Gizmo's twins each! and a big thanks to stacy!



## 5andcounting (Dec 14, 2009)

OK so we had been watching Gracies udder grow for about a month, and I knew Gizmo wasn't far behind her. Little did I know that all 4 would appear yesterday! I came home about 7:30 last night to find gizmo in the yard (not in the pen where she is suppose to be) and she had just delivered 2 babies. I move her to the barn and I could tell one baby isn't well, but I need to check for others as it was cool and pouring rain. I walk out in the pen to find Gracie standing there skinny not preggo, so I go look for her baby and find 2 more in the goat house up running around. Gracies are doing awesome 1 :kidblue: 1 :kidred:. Gimzo's appear to have been alittle early! I tried and tried to save the girl but she passed about 2:30 this morning. Gizmo still has one :kidblue: that is doing good standing on his own to nurse! They are all in the barn in to kidding stalls! These are our first babies born on the farm and we had our first baby lost all in all a great day! 
Oh and thank you very very much for helping me last night Stacy! :clap: 
I will get pics up this afternoon, I am in love with the little gray one!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Gracie and Gizmo's twins each! and a big thanks to stacy*

so sorry the little one didnt make it 

congrats on your kiddings and the little bundles of joy


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Gracie and Gizmo's twins each! and a big thanks to stacy*

So sorry the little girl passes, but at least you still have one baby that will steal your heart.


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: Gracie and Gizmo's twins each! and a big thanks to stacy*

It is such an exciting time going through your first kidding! Congratulations on the healthy babies!!

Hugs for the little doeling not making it :hug:


----------



## 5andcounting (Dec 14, 2009)

*Re: Gracie and Gizmo's twins each! and a big thanks to stacy*

Yes I still have plenty to keep up with even those she passed, we went from having 8 goats to 11 over night!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Gracie and Gizmo's twins each! and a big thanks to stacy*

Congrats on the new kiddo's ... :thumb:

I am sorry for the loss though...  :hug:


----------

